# US Marine Ball....Ball dress help! ARGHH!



## Kayteuk (Aug 12, 2008)

I am VERY VERY stuck on what to get....

I want something to the floor, classy, no cleavage. Its turning in to a nightmare to find anything not slutty but that would suit me.

So here are a few ideas. I have "Past boob length" brown hair with some blonde streaks in, kinda a chocolate brown which is shiny. And blue green eyes. The ball is on the 5Th November. So its kinda wintry!

There is also a photo of what my bf is wearing at the bottom. I really don't want to clash with him!



*Dress 1*
I love this one, I would probably get a dressmaker to make the split a little less obvious, and it doesn't show to much cleavage. =)











*Dress 2*
I think this one would be very romantic if I pulled my hair on top of my head, and curled it so it came partially down....




*Dress 3.*
I think this would look good if I did my hair wavey and did a greek goddess look!





*Dress 4*

I just think this is very Fashionista!





*Dress 5*





The guy on the far right of the photo is exactly what my guy is wearing.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 12, 2008)

I LOVE the blue one and the green one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the blue one would coordinate nicely with your man's uniform. (wow the back on the blue one is just stunning! i can't get over it haha)


----------



## Brittni (Aug 12, 2008)

I love #1. #3 would also be a good option as it's white and summery themed. 

I think #2 is sooo ugly, #4 is way too much for this ball, and #5 is just dress and won't match your guy.


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 12, 2008)

#1=gorgeous


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 12, 2008)

I guess....Then it also matches my Manolos...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...g_prod64820067


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Aug 12, 2008)

For the ball def either 2 or the last one. Honestly I think the 1st one is a lil much for the MC Ball.


----------



## cubachinita (Aug 12, 2008)

i really like #2. i hate 4 and 5.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 12, 2008)

IMHO 2 and 4 are hideous. It's all about 1, 3, and 5! Though I lean way more toward 1 and 5, I love jewel toned silk/satin esp in the holiday and winter seasons.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 13, 2008)

5 is stunning!!


----------



## daisyv316 (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh I remember when my husband and I used to go to the MC ball we always had a blast! But we(wives) never dressed over the top and these dresses IMHO are too much. I actaully got my dress at forever 21 and Windsor lol and No one ever believed me that I did. I actually was one of the ones who actually put enfort on my dress. Marine wives actually have this program where you can get a dress for free, and they were dresses that other Marine wives have previously worn. Crazy huh. But If I had to pick one it would be #4, but you have time, it's till mid NOV, so when the time comes make sure to tell you're Marine, "Happy Birthday Marine!"


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 13, 2008)

5 is gorgeous dress !


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Aug 13, 2008)

I love 5, it's super classy.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 16, 2008)

i like the first one. i knew a guy who's wife wore a dress that same colour to his marine ball, and they looked lovely together with him in his dress uniform and her in that bright blue.


----------



## rbella (Aug 16, 2008)

I know I'm in the minority, but I actually like dress number 4.  It is understated because it is black and will go well with your man's uniform.  You can dress it up with accessories if you need to.  The other dresses seem like to much in my opinion.


----------



## TRASHdecor (Aug 16, 2008)

omg, dress 5!!!


----------



## mwala (Aug 16, 2008)

I love the blue and the white.
The white would really match because your bf's belt is white and gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMO, the green would clash horribly with your bf's uniform


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 16, 2008)

hmmm...i love love dress 1 and 5...dress 1 is an amazing color and the back is sooo sexy and c'mon with dress 5....pure sexy!


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 16, 2008)

#1 is gorgeous! I would pick that one.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

i love the first one deffo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the white one is nice too but i think it would get dirty easily, especially at the bottom


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 17, 2008)

I probally will go for number 1, stich up the split a little bit! So it would be a bit more concervative! =) Its like $300 though....Oh well


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 17, 2008)

Dress 3 and 4 is gorgeous.


----------



## rnsmelody (Aug 18, 2008)

1 is hot! it will great!

the first ball i went to I wore a red dress! if you are ok with the attention go for red!


----------



## sofabean (Aug 18, 2008)

i like #1! it's a lot of back cleavage and cuts down kind of low, but if you don't mind that, then there's no problem


----------



## franimal (Aug 18, 2008)

I love the blue. I honestly don't care for the rest of them. It also depends on what fits your body. I hope you can try these out before buying. HTH


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow definitely #1! I really dislike #2. I agree with dreamergirl3, it's all about 1, 3 and 5! (Mainly #1)!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 22, 2008)

Are people really seriously saying that something is too much for the Birthday Ball?

I am in tears I am laughing so hard. 


You will be fine in any of those dresses. There will always be some old frump who is dressed in a pantsuit and a Marine with a "professional" for a date to balance her out. Go for whatever you want and will be comfortable in.


----------

